
Ask HN: What are some of the biggest pain points when deploying applications? - sdomino
What are some of the biggest pain points that developers are experiencing when trying to deploy an application to production and what are some of the current tools that are being used to help alleviate some of these problems?
======
twunde
One of the biggest problems I've seen is how much incorporating secret
management complicates deployments. As soon as you add that, you need some
sort of encrypted management store (Vault, etc) some workflow to add new
secrets, and now you need more refined access control and a lot more work in
automation. Simple git push/pull deployments are gone. Default Fabric,
Capistrano scripts need to be heavily rewritten and most often this means
limiting who can deploy.

------
sanderson1
Oh man, where to start...

\- Environment Consistency

\- Secure Networking

\- Access Control

\- Load Balancing

\- Failover

\- CI/CD Setup

\- I could keep going...

There's a lot of services out there help to alleviate many of these. Companies
like Heroku, Codeship, Engine Yard, etc. One of the newest services to hit the
scene is Nanobox ([https://nanobox.io](https://nanobox.io)).

------
technologyvault
The dependence upon dev ops who aren't always in sync with what apps need to
thrive is a pain in the rear.

------
fizerkhan
Lot of things. Few things that hit me recently

* Security

* Backup and Restore

* Health and Performance Monitoring

* Load Balancing

